# Sci fi blog post I found useful.



## ALB2012 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tips and Tricks for Using Science in Fiction | Foil & Phaser

I tend to agree with the advice here. Willing suspension of disbelief only goes so far and using established guidelines can save a lot of problems for both reader and author. It is hard to draw a line between giving knowledgeable info about a topic and boring the pants of a reader.


----------



## phillipsauthor (Jun 29, 2013)

Agreed. And it's even trickier when you're trying to create a fantasy world - you have to not only establish the guidelines and stick to them, but also explain enough for people to understand how your world works, and not bore them to death. A fun challenge, though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes *magic cough cough* although even magic needs to be tackled cautiously. 

There is a reason I don't write sci-fi


----------



## Typhon (Jul 1, 2013)

Good article, iam writing in the Scifi/Modern world per se and that was very useful. Thank you


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 1, 2013)

> “Ha, ha, phone booth. I haven’t seen one of those in like 5 years.”


Odd... they are installing "Phone booths" in a new building at work so people have a more quiet/private place to hold conversations...
I do like the article, this just tickled me...


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 1, 2013)

> Drawing information from the real world and applying it to fantastical or futuristic setting can add authenticity to the situation and make it more tangible and believable for the reader. Completely ignoring the laws of physics, group psychology, economics, or other concepts which a large portion of the readership intuitively understand can make the story unbelievable and hamper the audience’s suspension of disbelief.



I like to say that there is a difference between suspending disbelief and taking it bungee jumping.  This article does an excellent job of expanding on that idea.  Thanks for linking it!


----------

